# ASPCA cops



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Watching these guys on Animal Planet. What are there powers and roles in NYC?


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

I may be wrong but I believe there are states where cases of animal abuse become criminal and even felonies while here in Mass I think most are misdemeanors. With that said, I think those guys in NY and MI probably have more recourse for punishment on a daily basis. But I may be completely wrong in which case disregard me.


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

2-Delta";p="60356 said:


> I may be wrong but I believe there are states where cases of animal abuse become criminal and even felonies while here in Mass I think most are misdemeanors. With that said, I think those guys in NY and MI probably have more recourse for punishment on a daily basis. But I may be completely wrong in which case disregard me.


They actually made cruelty to animals a felony last year in Assachusetts, but ABPO is still a misdemeanor. :roll:


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

In NY they have state wide Police authority, its like the EPOs here full authority state wide, but you dont see them stopping cars like thier municipal counrtparts as much, I am pretty sure its that same way with the NY MSPCAS officers.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

When the ASPCA was founded in 1866, the New York State Legislature granted it state-wide powers of arrest in its charter. These arrest powers are quite unusual. The ASPCA is a private, not-for-profit organization that receives no government or public funding. The aspic's Humane Law Enforcement unit is a private police force that is empowered to enforce the state's anti-cruelty laws. The unit currently consists of 16 agents, but the force will gradually expand as funds become available. (To contribute to a special fund for this purpose, please contact The ASPCA, HLE Challenge Grant, 424 E. 92nd St., New York, NY 10128)

All ASPCA HLE officers must reside in New York State and be certified as Peace Officers


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

IMnot sure aboutmy first post the second I found on thier web site.


----------



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

They only have powers of arrest when dealing with animal cruelty laws. They do not attend a full time academy. They cannot make m/v stops.

We have 9 officers for the entire state, we also have limited powers of arrest (22c57) but we are the only humane LE department in the country that employs full time academy trained officers. And if anyone wants to throw any money in the kitty, then keep it in the state and throw it over here, because we also receive no federal, state, or local funding. 

BTW, if you notice, you don't see the NY ASPCA officers on the show anymore. Thats because when the show took off, they wanted contracts, extra pay, basically star treatment. The show told them 'no'.


----------



## sm5879 (Feb 27, 2005)

quality617";p="60776 said:


> They only have powers of arrest when dealing with animal cruelty laws. They do not attend a full time academy. They cannot make m/v stops.
> 
> We have 9 officers for the entire state, we also have limited powers of arrest (22c57) but we are the only humane LE department in the country that employs full time academy trained officers. And if anyone wants to throw any money in the kitty, then keep it in the state and throw it over here, because we also receive no federal, state, or local funding.
> 
> BTW, if you notice, you don't see the NY ASPCA officers on the show anymore. Thats because when the show took off, they wanted contracts, extra pay, basically star treatment. The show told them 'no'.


----------



## sm5879 (Feb 27, 2005)

Arent there two ASPCA cops in the MBTA Academy right now?


----------



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

sm5879";p="60779 said:


> Arent there two ASPCA cops in the MBTA Academy right now?


Yes.

MSPCA, btw. :wink:


----------



## PhilipD (Nov 30, 2004)

ASPCA Officers in New York City are granted Peace Officer status. They can make a warrentless arrest for ANY Misdemeanor or Felony that they know occured "In Fact". 

Each county in New York state (other than the 5 counties of NYC) have their own animal law enforcement agencies. Each of these agencies officers are granted Peace Officer Status under New York State law.

PEACE Officer status is similar to Police Officer status, however Peace Officers cannot arrest under Probable Cause.
PEACE officers may make warrentless arrest. 

Other examples of Peace Officers in New York State include...
MTA Bridge and Tunnel Officers, Auxiliary Police Officers, Certain Park Rangers, Corrections Officers, Certain Federal Law Enforcement Officers....etc.

Peace Officers in New York State do not have to attend a Full 6 month academy. However, they must all meet a uniform level of training as set forth in New York State law. 
Bridge and Tunnel Officers attend a 3+ month academy. 
I am not sure how the ASPCA in NYC obtains certification for their officers.

In addition certain Peace Officers in New York State have full time firearm carry authority under New York State Law.... CPL 2.20 I believe is the section.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

> They only have powers of arrest when dealing with animal cruelty laws. They do not attend a full time academy. They cannot make m/v stops.


Why would the pussy police need to make MV stops? OUIs?
I meant the kitty cat popo. :lol:


----------



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

j809";p="60809 said:


> > They only have powers of arrest when dealing with animal cruelty laws. They do not attend a full time academy. They cannot make m/v stops.
> 
> 
> Why would the pussy police need to make MV stops? OUIs?
> I meant the kitty cat popo. :lol:


Thats Fido 5-0, you tool. 

Not sure what the equivelant is in NY, but here it's ch90 s22h, basically an animal in the back of a M/V unrestrained.


----------



## POPCOP (Sep 14, 2004)

In New Hanpshire all crimes involving animal cruelty are felonies.


----------



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

POPCOP";p="60825 said:


> In New Hanpshire all crimes involving animal cruelty are felonies.


Up until November, the only felonies we had involving animals were when they were involved in fighting. ch272 s77 was amended effective November 17 changing it from a misd to a felony.


----------

